# RC motorcycle jumps full size Porsche



## davcat (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everyone. 

Here are a couple of videos of my Radio Shack Ricky Carmichael bike doing some jumps. The first video sets up the second video. 

enjoy.

If this thread is in the wrong place, feel free to move it. Thanks.

bfn dave...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIfoMP7mngo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXW6TBqoRgI


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

That was freakin' awesome 

That was probably one of the best-put-together videos I've ever seen, man....just freakin' cool as h***!!


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

davcat, thanks for the laugh. Made my day.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

That was bad to the bone!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

That was GREAT!!!

I have a question. What did your neighbors think of you being out in the street playing with Barbies?

:thumbsup:


----------



## davcat (Jul 22, 2008)

They just shake their heads. Wife thinks I have too much time on my hands, she is right....(for once)! 


When the neighbours saw Ricky ripping around the parking lot they said " What a cute toy"....... When I parked the porsche and placed a jump in front of it they said:

"NO WAY.....ARE YOU NUTS"

I said yes and jumped the car.......

They didn't say anything after that....LOLOLOL!!!


bfn dave...


----------



## nitrohead (Aug 28, 2005)

those crazy canucks.... great vid had to be fun


----------



## MiguelRomero (Sep 25, 2001)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!! That was awesome m8! Thanks for sharing


----------



## davcat (Jul 22, 2008)

*8 cell Ricky*

I am currently working on an 8 cell Ricky. Should be good for 60'. Not sure if he will survive the landing. Should make for some great video. LOLOL!! 

Here is a shot of my son and myself with our collection of Ricky's

bfn dave...


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

I needed a good laugh. That was awesome!


----------



## addictedtonitro (Aug 10, 2008)

Man that was awesome! I loved the no sleeping part lol
Great job. We need more episodes!


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

That has to be one of my favorite vids


----------



## davcat (Jul 22, 2008)

*8 cell Ricky*

Hello everyone. 

Thanks for the comments. It was fun to make. 

My newest Ricky is just about ready for a run. He is making "WAY" more power than he should be. Not sure if the drivetrain is going to take it. What is the saying? Oh, I know.......too much power is just enough! 


I am looking for suggestions for a story board for the next jump. Any ideas? The best idea gets an honourable mention at the end of the vid. 

bfn dave...

PS: Need to keep PG......sort of! LOL


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

davcat: Awesome stuff man. I'm still laughing! You can tell you put a lot of time into it and it was pretty good. 
keep it up man..
Can't wait for the next one...


----------

